# New Yamaha NXT700



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just snagged this guitar while picking up a bass that was in for repair.

NTX700 - NTX Series - Nylon Electric Guitars - Guitars & Basses - Musical Instruments - Products - Yamaha United States

I didn't have a nylon stringed guitar, so this one will do the trick.

Thinner body width, which I liked. Cool onboard preamp and tuner. 
Solid spruce top, nato back, sides and neck with a rosewood board.
Really tasteful rosette and binding front and back.

I'm liking it so far, feels and sounds great.

A few pics...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice.

So many guitars, so little time.


Enjoy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking unit.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice, I didn't even know Yamaha made nylons like that. I'll be looking into it 

Happy new guitar day!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Love slotheads. Great looking nylon. How does she sound? Congratulations.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Great rosette and I like the pegheads too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I wasn't aware of these until I saw them in the store today.
I guess that I never really looked before. 8)

The first one I played was the wider bodied guitar, nice too,
but the narrow body seemed to fit a lot better.

I read that these are set up for someone used to playing an electric.
Neck joins the body further up the neck. The neck is fairly wide,
but not as thick, or chunky as other classicals.

Of course, some treble is lacking with the nylon strings, but in a good way.
Kind of mellow tone, with a suprising amount of bottom end, for a narrow body.
It projects well, not a "cannon" as I've heard other guitars discribed, 
but loud enough (this could be a result of the narrow body though).

I've been jangling on it through the night unplugged, using just my fingers for the majority of the time.
This was one thing that I was trying to lead into, more finger picking.
The nylon strings sure feel nice on the fingers too, let me tell ya, nice change.

I'm really enjoying it so far.

Oh, I got a awesome Gator hardshell gigbag for it and it fits like a glove.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

sulphur said:


> The nylon strings sure feel nice on the fingers too, let me tell ya, nice change.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it so far.
> 
> Oh, I got a awesome Gator hardshell gigbag for it and it fits like a glove.


I bought a nice classical maybe 10 years ago because, while I was playing blues in public, I was doing a lot of latin and jazz at home and I thought it would be interesting. When I was 20 I had played with a fellow from Georgia who did really nice things with one but I'd never taken them seriously. Something clicked for me though and it's become my main thing. The only downside is I'm addicted to my finger nails and I don't find it easy keeping them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I like to keep all my nails trimmed.

I cant see myself growing them out on my picking hand,
though it might be easier to get at the strings that way.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

It is an addiction. You do get a better attack but they are a pain.


----------

